# Cold Smoked Ice Cream



## DanMcG

On a bet I'm smoking some vanilla ice cream this morning. I'm really not sure if it will take on any smoke or not, but I know I'll win the bet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I built a new cardboard smoker with a side fire box and 4" tube to the smoke chamber. The brown char-broil box is just a stand to hold the smoke chamber above the fire box. the tube is feed thru it to the smoker






Built a fire with 2 briquet's and some maple sticks;






with some trial and error I got it running nice and cold, but then again it's only 10° outside. The warmest the smoke chamber got to so far is 25°;






Here's the ice cream sitting on a cold piece of steel wrapped in Aluminum foil;






Nothing to do now but watch and wait. It's been almost an hour now and will probably go one more.

The TBS;






Thanks for checking it out, I'll let ya know later how it turns out.


----------



## chisoxjim

one of the oddest and coolest things I have seen smoked on SMF,  

points for orginality


----------



## dirt guy

Hey, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for even trying this!  Hope it takes some flavor.  Don't think it's my cup of tea, but let me know how it tastes.


----------



## smokeguy

You got 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





from me too!  What a wierd and strange idea to try so I hope it comes out good so I can try it too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What flavor are you using?  Something with nuts in it maybe?


----------



## irishteabear

Hard to pick one reason for giving you points.  There's too many!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Between smoking in the bitter cold, smoking ice cream and the smoker build they all justify points IMO.


----------



## treegje

Man , certainly earned points


----------



## scubadoo97

That is cool or should I say cold.  No way to ever do that where I live.


----------



## mballi3011

And here I thought that fried ice cream was off the wall but this one is soooo out there man you need pills dan. JK 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for even thinking of it and then really tring it too.


----------



## meat hunter

Yup, hes finally done it folks, he went over the deep end, into a dark deep smoking abyss LOL. This is what happens when you use insta cure instead of sugar in your morning coffee
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

Dan, I'd give ya points for thinking outside the box on this one, but you used a box, so I can't. 

How about points for the most unique smoke I've seen since I've been on here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lets see them Southern boys do this in their 50 degree winter weather LOL.


p.s. I am going to try this without the family knowing and see what they think when they try it.


----------



## donnylove

Wow.  That's all I can say at this point.  Can't wait to hear how that tastes.


----------



## gmebey

Hmm smoked ice cream
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






My friends accuse me of smoking anything and everything. But I can't wait to tell them about this.


----------



## beer-b-q

Definitely outside the box... ( No Pun Intended)...


----------



## rdknb

I argee that is the oddest thing I have ever heard or saw.  But you know it is cool.  Can't wait to hear what it tastes like


----------



## walle

Dan, that's pretty cool indeed.

You gotta tell us more about this bet!


----------



## rbranstner

So how is the taste???? We are dying to hear!!!!


----------



## meateater

For that one, sounds great by the way!


----------



## dave54

What I like is he's getting 2 for the price of 1 !! He's using the box the smoker CAME in ! for cold smoking Love it good job


----------



## denver dave

That is by far the strangest thing I have seen in a smoker. I think you been standing out in the cold a little too long. Points for trying. How did it taste?????


----------



## DanMcG

OK, sorry for the delay, got caught up in an Ice fishing derby and a Syracuse game. 
It did take the smoke flavor but not a lot of color. When it was in the smoker and a little soft it was a weird combination with the cold vanilla and maple smoke but pretty tasty. after placing in the freezer for a couple hours to freeze back up it seems a little harsher in flavor. I'm hoping it's like cheese and might mellow out with some time in the cooler. 
Would I do it again ? probably not. But I'll have to see if it mellows out and if so with a little homemade maple syrup it just might be heaven. 
Thanks everyone for the points and comments, I like experimenting with stuff and this one was worth a couple free beers, which made it all worth while.


----------



## beer-b-q

Kinsda sounds like the Great Trout Ice Cream Debacle on Iron Chefs...


----------



## DanMcG

Trout ice cream? Even I wouldn't go there...
Well maybe if there was a free beer involved


----------



## DanMcG

Well it's been 2 weeks since I smoked the ice cream and I gave it a try tonight, and like cheese it did mellow out over time. And man was it good in a weird sort of way. 
Now I wish I had done more.


----------



## john3198

Heck, I could do this in Houston. I'd just have to cut a hole in the freezer door, pipe in a little smoke.................


----------



## smoked alaskan

Wow!  I was sitting here reading and learning about cold smoking / cheeses and wondered....What if you hooked a smoke generator to a running fridge or freezer, could a person smoke ice cream? How would it taste?  Has anyone at SMF tried this? So I hit the search engine and found this thread. 

No comments in a long time so I'm left wondering if the flavor mellowed with time?

BTW - my GF thinks I'm obsessed. Gee ya think???


----------



## smoked alaskan

OK, just saw the rest of the threads. Glad to hear it mellowed after a couple weeks.

As a side note - Alaskans eat more ice cream per capita than anywhere else in USA 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   haha, been waiting for a reason to use the snogo guy !


----------



## smokin peachey

Wow!


----------



## pc farmer

Dan was holding out on us Peachey


----------



## smokin peachey

pc farmer said:


> Dan was holding out on us Peachey


Yeah who knew! Just when we thought he was just the sausage man.


----------



## Winterrider

That's pretty cool. Like his homemade smoker for sure!


----------



## jcam222

A++ for creativity Dan!!


----------

